# Gorilla Tape in place of rim tape?



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I'm still running tubes. Has anyone ever used Gorilla tape in place of rim tape? Did it last? tia


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Never.................


----------



## FreeGravey (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/jimcarrie02#p/u/9/1UeO8Utfny0 supposed to work...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I did. It's a fairly recent install so I can't attest to how long it lasts. So far, so good.


----------



## FreeGravey (Nov 10, 2010)

if you really want to go ghetto style.. http://www.departmentofgoods.com/slime-tubeless-tire-sealant slime tire sealant for 8 dollars.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

FreeGravey said:


> if you really want to go ghetto style.. <<snip>> slime tire sealant for 8 dollars.


I used the regular Slime for Tubeless Tires (even cheaper).


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

oops, sorry... I'm not looking to go tubeless...yet. I just want to protect the tube from the spokes/spoke holes on a double wall rim. I'm keeping the tubes for now. My bad if I didn't relay the info properly.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

dexetr30 said:


> oops, sorry... I'm not looking to go tubeless...yet. I just want to protect the tube from the spokes/spoke holes on a double wall rim. I'm keeping the tubes for now. My bad if I didn't relay the info properly.


The whole point of a rim-strip with tubes is to keep any edges on the rim from puncturing the tube, correct?

The gorilla tape was as thick (if not thicker) than the strip that was previously on my rims. I think it would work just fine in your application.


----------



## FreeGravey (Nov 10, 2010)

dexetr30 said:


> oops, sorry... I'm not looking to go tubeless...yet. I just want to protect the tube from the spokes/spoke holes on a double wall rim. I'm keeping the tubes for now. My bad if I didn't relay the info properly.


lol i have used electrical tape for that and it works fine it will stretch but it doesnt break.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

The inner shape of the rim will determine what works best.* For the tire to seat correctly on the rim, it's best to NOT to cover the contact area close to the inner bead. 
[--^____^--]

* WTB rims have a deep center channel, which should be filled with their rim strip, regardless of tube/tubeless. When/if you ditch the tubes just tape right over the rim strip.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been using the fiber (nylon?) reinforced packing tape in .5 inch width for 20+ years. I buy the stuff at any hardware store, it's super cheap and lasts forever (2 wraps).


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to wrap twice and trim the width so as to not interfere with the inner bead.

I already have tons of gorilla tape so I figure why not. Money is tight so if I can do things with what I already have, I may as well give it a shot.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Save the money and by the old rubber bands that were used on cruiser rims. They are about $.50/each at my LBS and will never fail you.

Yea... duct tape, gorilla tape, strapping tape... it all works. No need for special rim tape.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

The Gorilla tape definitely works. I measured the inside of the rim, then cut the tape accordingly, ripped it up the center length wise to the correct width of the inside of the rim and then wrapped the tape along the inside of the rim. I made sure to not come to close to the bead on either side. Using an exacto knife, I cut the whole out for the valve stem before putting it all back together. Worked perfect! Now to put some miles on it and see how it hold up.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

OmaHaq said:


> Save the money and by the old rubber bands that were used on cruiser rims. They are about $.50/each at my LBS and will never fail you.


I haven't used those rubber rim strips since I flatted 6 times in one ride. The tape kind that sticks on are much much better, IMO. Gorilla tape works, too, but I'd hate to mess with taking that off. Rim strips are a $1.


----------



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

Would a wheel with a shrader valve not work with the ghetto set up


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

There are fully threaded schrader valves that may work. If you want it set up with schrader, look into split-tube tubeless. I first started with gorilla tape, but switched over to split-tube. In my experience, split-tube has been more reliable.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I had Gorilla tape on both rims for a long time and never had any problems, but like p nut mentioned it was a big mess to remove because it left all kinds of sticky residue and fibers behind. I've since switched back to my trusty old method that I got from many more experienced riders here: "strapping" or "filament" tape


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

boomn said:


> I had Gorilla tape on both rims for a long time and never had any problems, but like p nut mentioned it was a big mess to remove because it left all kinds of sticky residue and fibers behind. I've since switched back to my trusty old method that I got from many more experienced riders here: "strapping" or "filament" tape


That is a bummer to hear about the fibers being left behind on the Gorilla tape, as my experience with the strapping tape is fibers left behind that are very hard to get off.

P


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr.P said:


> That is a bummer to hear about the fibers being left behind on the Gorilla tape, as my experience with the strapping tape is fibers left behind that are very hard to get off.
> 
> P


it was fibers embedded within a bunch of sticky crap where the edge of the tape had been. I find the strapping tape fibers to be easier to deal with


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NCMt.Biker said:


> Would a wheel with a shrader valve not work with the ghetto set up


They work great. Look for Schwalbe or Continental (these are Continental) tubes. They have a fully threaded shrader valve.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I use Gorilla tape on all my tubeless set ups. I have never had an issue at all and when I want to change it out, I just heat with a blow dryer and it comes right off with no sticky residue.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Bailey44 said:


> I just heat with a blow dryer and it comes right off with no sticky residue.


Nice tip. Thx!

P


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

10 mil vinyl plumbing tape also works very well and does not have any "fibers" to leave.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bailey44 said:


> I use Gorilla tape on all my tubeless set ups. I have never had an issue at all and when I want to change it out, I just heat with a blow dryer and it comes right off with no sticky residue.


:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:

I use a heat gun and get it nice and warm...no residue left behind


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Pipe wrap:

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG....com/c.666.1.1/heavy-duty-spvc-pipe-wrap.aspx


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

FreeGravey said:


> lol i have used electrical tape for that and it works fine it will stretch but it doesnt break.


+1 4 me


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Gorilla tape works great for me.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

tube or tubeless? I am doing ghetto tubeless with gorilla, been in there for 3 years now and still holds air great but.... when seating the tape into the rim with an inner tube overnight both tubes got punctured by the sharp corners of the tape at the overlap. I prefer strapping tape for tubes


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Ratt said:


> ...both tubes got punctured by the sharp corners of the tape at the overlap.


Huh? The tape punctured the tube? I'm trying to imagine how this could happen and I'm honestly at a loss... Can you elaborate?


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

marpilli said:


> Huh? The tape punctured the tube? I'm trying to imagine how this could happen and I'm honestly at a loss... Can you elaborate?


The sharp thick corners of the tape left exposed on the overlap, maybe carefully rounding the corners would cure this but I've had this happen with thick rim tape even with rounding the corners. I also tend towards the ultralight and superlight tubes.


----------

